# Janie's Gain - by Fanedfox (BBW, Imagery. Eating. ~MWG)



## fanedfox (Jan 6, 2010)

_~BBW Imagery. Eating. ~MWG_ - A young lady's family sets her up to get fat for her future husband. Enjoy!

*Janie's Gain
By FANed Fox​*
*Chapter One  the Set-up*

Sally heard a knock at her door. She was expecting her best friend, Janie to stop by on her way home from a stay with her mother, sister and brother-in-law.

Sally opened the door and was startled by Janie's appearance! Her friend, once slender, was now fat!

"Janie, ah, what's going on, you look, ah like you have, ah." muttered Sally. 

Janie giggled and patted her now bulging pot belly. "Gotten fat?" 

"Ah I would not have put it that way, but yes, you seem to have gained some weight, Janie. What happened? Oh, sorry, come on in, please," replied the still confused Sally.

They hugged, Sally could not get over how soft Janie now was, she must have gained a ton. Sally led Janie into her living room, Janie slipped off her jacket, which Sally noticed, Janie could not button up. When Janie sat down, Sally was shocked to see that Janie's jeans were undone and her belly was bulging through the opening and resting on her much rounder thighs.

"Would you like something to drink? Sally asked. 

"Do you have any beer?" asked Janie.

"I do have some, would you like one?" Sally answered.

"I would love it, thank you," replied Janie as she opened up her pants a little more to get comfortable. Sally grabbed a beer for her guest and a glass of wine for herself. She did not remember Janie liking beer before.

She served her friend, noticing that Janie's shirt rode up on her belly. "So Janie, tell me, what's going on?"

Janie started her tale, " Sally, remember my older sister, Amanda? Well when I went to stay with Mom, I was supposed to help out, since Amanda was nearly eight months pregnant and having trouble carrying the baby. She was not on bed rest, but on very limited movement."

Sally nodded and Janie continued. 

"I arrived pretty late, so mom just showed me to my room. I got undressed and went to bed. Amanda came into my room around eight o'clock the next morning to wake me. She was eating a donut, and she was huge! She only had on a bikini panty and a t-shirt, which only covered about a third of her belly, which was ginormous! She waddled in and almost laid her belly right in my face."

She said, "Hey little sister, time to get up and have some breakfast, come on, I'm starving!" 

I got up, used the bathroom and was about to get on my robe when Amanda said, "Janie, it is so warm. Don't bother, panties and a t-shirt is all you need." 

I asked, "Isn't Ned here with you, I can't walk around nearly naked with your husband here." 

"Oh Ned won't even notice. He has been really busy, and he's just wearing a "Speedo" and t-shirt, so don't feel embarrassed or anything Janie!" Amanda replied to me. I thought that was really weird, but I was a little hungry myself and curious as to how big Amanda was. I knew that Ned only had eyes for Amanda, he was really dedicated to her. So I shrugged it off and followed my now waddling sister downstairs, amazed the way her butt jiggled up and down. Her cheeks were barely contained in her panties! I noticed her once slim, sculpted thighs were rubbing together. 

Sally remained engrossed but silent as Janie continued.

When we got in the kitchen, I was shocked. My mom had gained a ton of weight, she was wearing a short nightie and panty, her belly was bulging out in front of her and her butt or bottom was huge, too! I glanced over at Ned who had a massive plate piled high with pancakes, smothered with butter and drenched in syrup. 

I soon found out what must have been keeping Ned so busy, he must have been eating! He was almost a big as Amanda! His belly was huge, all he had on was a t-shirt and an obscenely small, black Speedo, nylon bikini brief. The t-shirt did not cover his belly and his butt was sagging out of the tight, black nylon brief and over the edge of the chair!

Mom greeted me, "Janie dear, it is so good to see you dearest. My you are so skinny, sit down dear and have some breakfast with us!" 

Ned pulled out a chair for me with one hand while his other was shoveling another bite of pancakes into his mouth. 

Mom set down a plate covered with pancakes and butter, then she poured syrup all over it. She gave me some tea to drink too, it was really, really sweet, but so good, I drank down a full cup and Mom promptly re-filled it saying, "That's a good girl."

I started to nibble and pick at my pile of pancakes, when my appetite kicked into over-drive, suddenly I was starving! I made such a wicked pig of myself, I stuffed the pancakes into my mouth as fast as I could. I got syrup all over my t-shirt, even on my boobs!

I got so stuffed, I thought I was going to be sick. Ned and Mom helped me back to my room and helped me into bed. Mom patted my bloated belly and said, "Janie dear, you need to sleep off your breakfast, you are not used to eating so much, yet." 

I just smiled and I thought, "yet?"

Mom and Ned left my room and closed the door. A couple of hours later I woke. I felt hungry again, but my belly was still bloated. I took a shower and got dressed. I still felt too bloated to pull on any jeans, so a just put on my bikini bathing suit.

I went downstairs, feeling really bloated. When I got in the kitchen, everyone was eating again! Amanda was sitting back in a chair, her hands resting on her belly, there were several empty plates in front of her. 

Ned looked like he would explode, his belly was bulging up against the table, but he was still shoveling food into his mouth. My mom was dressed in a t-shirt and sweat pants, her belly was showing between the t-shirt and waist band of the sweats. She kissed me on my cheek and poked my tummy and said, "sit down dearest, sorry we could not wait for you, we were so hungry!"

I plopped my butt into a chair and my mom set a plate of five cheese burgers in front of me. I just thought, "Oh my word, how fat am I going to get? I can't believe what is going on, they are all gorging themselves! And Im feeling hungry as well." 

I started to eat the cheeseburgers. I finished four of them and was starting on the fifth. I felt something warm on my thighs, at first I though I had spilled something, but then I realized in was my belly bulging onto my thighs! Mom then filled my plate with cheese fries, smothered with mayo and ketchup and I just kept eating!

By one o'clock, I felt like I was going to explode, I was so stuffed! My belly was bulging out right under my boobs and I could feel the warmth on my thighs.

Amanda was the only one still in the kitchen. Mom had waddled up to take a nap and Ned was passed out from over eating on the couch.

"Manda" I said, "What is going on? Why are you, are we, eating so much? We are going to get wicked fat!" 

Amanda patted her belly. "Burp, excuse me sis, I have a confession to make. When Ned and I got pregnant, I tried to stay in shape, eating right and exercising. I had some serious cramps in the middle of my second trimester my doctor scolded me for working out to hard, and put me on bed rest for nearly a month. 

Well, Ned, bless his heart waited on me hand and foot, bringing me anything I wanted or needed. In fact, he got a little carried away on my meals and snacks. He brought food virtually hourly and I ate every morsel put in front of me and I gained twenty pounds! I am embarrassed to say, I LOVED It, I loved the feeling of my belly bulging out in front of me. I loved how fat my bottom got too. I had to struggle to get my maternity panties on! My thighs rubbed together and Ned loves me all fat, round and pregnant!

I teased him that what was good for the goose was good for the gander. He started to put on weight too! I think he felt guilty about ruining my figure feeding me so much when I was on bed rest."

I replied "Did your doctor get upset with you for gaining so much weight so fast?" 

Amanda giggled patting her enormous belly, "That's the other thing, he was delighted that I was not working out, he even thought I should gain even more weight! He even told Ned to gain more weight and get a belly to show his empathy toward my condition. I loved that fact that Ned was getting a fat belly and big bubble butt, so we would not look like the odd couple, he all slim and in shape and me looking like a beached whale!"

Then I asked another question, "Well that explains why you and Ned are gaining so much weight, and you really are getting fat! But why is Mom putting on so much weight. She must have gained thirty or forty pounds since I saw her last."

Amanda giggled, "Well that is my fault that Mom has gained so much weight too. When Mom heard that my doctor put me on limited physical activity, Mom did not want me having to go up and down stairs at our house so she insisted the Ned and I come here. Well by the time we came down I had already gained twenty pounds. She was, at first, mad at me for "letting myself go" but I told her my doctor was insisting that I continue to gain weight and that he wanted Ned to gain to show his support. She caved and said she would support me too and gain weight!"

I was leaning back in my chair, my belly was bulging out, round and full. 

Why am I so hungry and yet wanting to stuff myself, I thought.

Amanda giggled, "You look cute with a round tummy, get a nice fat belly while you stay here!" 

I rubbed my belly, burping, "Burp, excuse me. I am such a pig! I don't want to get fat, what will Matt say? he will freak when he sees how much I have gained already in two days! Whats going on?"

Amanda looked at me in the eyes. "Janie! Did you ever think that Matt might like you nice and plump, maybe even fat? And maybe thats what you sub-consciously want too? Youre reacting to your inner appetite like weve learned to. People arent meant to all be skinny  theres a fat loving part in most everyone just waiting to wake up if we'll just listen to our inner voice and be happy with it!" 

Sallys mind was spinning as Janie continued. 

I thought about my sisters remark for a minute. "Matt and I have not really made love regularly for ages. The last time we did, he seemed to have trouble getting aroused."

"Amanda, you could be right! I don't think my body turns Matt on." I replied, still not sure why I suddenly wanted to be bigger. .

Just then our mom waddled into the kitchen. She was only wearying a huge pair of "granny panties" stretched to the max by her belly and bottom, with a t-shirt riding up exposing a soft roll of belly fat.

"Janie dearest, you are so skinny, you really need to eat more! Look how full and round your older sister is!" she exclaimed

"Mom, she's pregnant!" I answered.

"Janie, look how fat I am now, I love having this huge belly and eating all I want! Amanda and Ned showed me what a wonderful lifestyle overeating is, you really should join us and just let yourself go, dearest!"

Sally stared at her once slim, athletic friend, now seriously close to being considered fat! 

"So what did you do Janie?" she asked. 

"Sally, look how fat I have gotten! I stuffed myself as much as Ned, Amanda and Mom did, we ate for six weeks straight. I have gained thirty pounds!"

Janie struggled to her feet swaying a bit from the four beers she had pounded down. She lifted her shirt up and bushed down her jeans, sticking out her smooth round belly. She almost shrieked at Sally proudly, "Look how FAT I am!"

Sally stared at Janie's belly. She felt a tingle in between her legs, which was weird since she was totally into guys. She poked Janie's belly and watched it jiggle. "Janie, what is Matt going to say when he sees how fat you are?"

Janie ran her hands over her belly, she giggled, "I think he is going to love it! I called him last night and told him I was on my way home, and that I had been a naughty girl and gained some weight. He just chuckled and said that was fine with him, just more of me to love! Isn't that sweet?"

Sally and Janie went to bed, as it was late, they were up talking so much. The next morning Sally fixed, for her, a fairly big breakfast and walked her friend out to her car to finish her journey home.

Janie stopped before she got on the highway for a couple bags of greasy fast food breakfast items.

Janie's got to Matt's house before he got home from work. She changed into a now way too small bikini nightie. She was a sight! Her belly bulged out past her now much plumper boobs. There was a roll of belly fat and love handles all the way around the waist band of the panty, her bottom cheeks were barely contained, and her once lithe, firm thighs now rubbed together and jiggled with any movement.

Janie met Matt at the door and she was right! He loved her all nice and fattened up! They raced to the bedroom for the best love making of their relationship. 

Later Matt ordered a large deep dish pizza, which much to his delight, Janie pounded down two thirds of it herself! Then more love making. When an engorged, sated and exhausted Janie fell asleep, Matt called Ned.

"Ned, thank you guys. She looks fantastic! Was it hard to get her to gain weight?" 

Ned chuckled patting his fifty one inch belly

"No, Matt, it really was not. As soon as Janie saw how big Amanda was and how fat her Mom is now, she caved and gorged with the rest of us! Now Matt, did you get the ring?" asked Ned. 

"Yah Ned, I did," replied Matt. Watching his future wife's round belly rise and fall with her breathing, thinking how much bigger it was going to get


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 2, 2013)

*Chapter 2  Janies Wedding* 

It had been six months since Janie had gorged herself into a plumper at her Mom's house with her pregnant sister and her now obese husband.

Matt had proposed as soon as she woke up from her pizza gorge and love making session and of course she said yes. Janie moved in with Matt at his insistence. There was a reason for this. He did not want any of her annoying friends trying to persuade her into losing any weight. He knew that if she thought of herself as he regarded her that the small relative amount of weight she had gained wouldn't impact her health.

Janie's mom was in a similar position. She continued to overindulge herself even after Amanda and Ned moved back into their own home after the baby was born. Mom now weighed well over two hundred pounds and being only five foot two, she looked as big around as she was tall. She loved to lounge around the house nibbling on candy, chips, and other snack foods while dressed only in panties and a house coat in the winter and t-shirts in the summer. She became somewhat lazier and sedentary with the huge weight gain but otherwise felt fine with all her vital signs great..

Janie and Matt frequently visited her. Matt loved to watch Janie and her Mom practically dueling with food to see who could eat the most. Teasing Matt to tell them whose belly was the most bloated! 

Janie now weighed one hundred seventy pounds. She had only weighed one ten when she had her weight gain epiphany at her Mom's eighteen months ago. Matt only encouraged Janie to eat more and more, rich and fattening food, thus Janie gained another thirty pounds!

Janie too, was now lazy and sedentary. She lay around Matt's house eating and lying out at the pool. Usually she wore an over-tight bikini so her tummy could roam free!

Amanda and Ned had moved back to their own home. Amanda loved being a stay at home mom, being able to eat when ever she wanted and not having to wear much more than panties and a t-shirt around the house taking care of the baby. 

She and Ned decided not to have any more children, so Amanda went on one of the more popular abdominal distention formulas, "Belly Perm". She rapidly gained back her weight loss after the birth and was steadily gaining and growing a round large belly rivaling her pre-delivery girth!

Ned gorged himself to nearly three hundred pounds. He had a sixty inch waist and had trouble walking he was now so fat. He nearly lost his job do to his massive girth. Then the company signed on a new client, a large chain of "big and tall" stores. Their management team insisted that Ned be their account representative, since he was so fat, he obviously could empathize with their customers and employees.

Matt, Janie, Amanda , Ned and Mom were all at Mom's house planning the wedding. Matt wanted to move up the date. He was really worried about getting Janie pregnant , he could not keep his hands off of his prized creation. 

Janie wanted the service soon too. She was a bit worried how fat she was getting, not that she really minded, but she did not want to "waddle" down the aisle alone, taking up too much room for Matt to be beside her. She was also worried how big Amanda's belly was getting, thinking what kind of matron of honor dress could she fit into!

They went down the list of potential bride's maids eliminating any "skinny" ones, choosing only Janie's plumpest friends. Matt did not have any brothers, so Ned would be his best man. That meant that the groom's men would have to be on the hefty side also, with huge Ned standing up there too.

The invitations went out, dresses were ordered, tux's ordered and things began to fall into place.

Janie's dress and the bride's maid's dresses were being made by a jolly, round woman who specialized in making maternity wedding gowns. She loved measuring the plump bride's maids and especially the ballooning bride. Janie had to be fitted several times as she kept "eating her way" out of the dress.

Janie had worried that her best friend Sally would not want to be in the wedding or look ridiculous with the rest of the wedding party being either plump or fat! Janie had not seen Sally since the night she spent at her house on the way back from her Mom's to show Matt how fat she had become.

When Sally showed up four days before the wedding, Janie almost did not recognize her! Sally had gained over forty pounds! She looked pregnant, her belly was bulging out in front of her so much. Her bottom was nearly as wide as Janie's round bubble butt!

Janie shrieked, "Sally you look fantastic! When, how much, why?" 

Sally giggled patting her soft, round belly. "I got so turned on when you visited me, so fat and round and happy, I have not been able to control myself since! I just want to eat and eat! I LOVE IT!"

"Sally, we need to get over to the seamstress's house, I gave her way to small measurements for you dress! She needs to measure the "new you" to get your dress ready."

Janie and Sally headed to the seamstress's house. She was amazed at how much bigger Sally was compared to what Janie had told her. Janie, Sally and the seamstress were all giggles measuring the ballooning Sally! 

Janie also warned the seamstress about the bachelorette party, that restaurant hopping was the plan, and the dresses for all should be "let out" to accommodate soon to be expanding waist lines!

The next night, Sally, Janie and the rest of the bride's maids went on a four hour food binge at six different restaurants and desert places. The girls gorged on the rich, rich food stuffing themselves comatose!

The next day Matt and Ned thought they had gone to heaven. Janie had a pool party at Matt's house with her now ballooning wedding party in tight bikinis with bottoms, boobs and round tummies bouncing around. The guys thought they would have to spend hours in cold showers!

There were some very tight dresses at the rehearsal dinner that evening. The girls gorged on the rich, catered food, several nearly bursting out of their clothes by the end of the toasts.

The next morning it was nearly panic in the bride's room trying to squeeze the bloated, round wedding party into their respective dresses.

Mom and the seamstress squeezed and packed the bride's maids into their dresses. Then they turned that attention to Janie. She was standing on a small round platform in the middle of the room. She had on only tight, white, lacey, bikini panties, a white lacey garter, too tight white silk stockings, a bustiere that was forming lovely roles of tummy fat between her panties and the bottom of the bustiere. Fortunately the dress had been modified to be laced up, rather than zipped, which was the only reason it fit!

They somehow managed to get a now huge round Amanda into her maid of honor dress. The thousands of calories of the past few days had manifested themselves on Amanda huge, round belly.

The wedding procession was a sight. Amanda waddled down the aisle with her huge belly bulging out in front of her shifting side to side with each step. Then she was followed by the groomsmen and bride's maids, most of whom looked like they were going to burst out of their clothes any minute.

When Janie finally waddled down the aisle to a beaming, waiting Matt, she was a sight. Her dress was deliberately made to accentuate her round belly bulging out in front of her, all covered in lace and nice and tight!

Fortunately it was a short service. Neither Janie or Amanda cared to be on their feet very long.

The reception was an open buffet and bar. The wedding party gorged themselves on rich food. 

Matt and Janie sat at a table, with Matt feeding Janie as well wishers filed by or stopped to chat with the couple. 

Several guests who had not seen Janie, Amanda, Ned and Mom for sometime were shocked at how huge the family had become. Some even admonished Mom for getting so fat and letting herself go! She just patted her now engorged belly and said her girth was not accident, she loved being fat and she intended to stay FAT!

Amanda was nearly comatose with food, as she and Ned gorged themselves on the buffet. 
Amanda's dress was beginning to ride up on her belly, as it swelled with the rich food. The buttons of Ned's shirt were spreading under the strain too.

Janie was a sight her dress displayed as awesome belly beautifully. Matt was in heaven watching Janie swell with the rich food he was feeding her. Janie just giggled with each bite, patting her belly, making it jiggle in her dress.

Matt had to help Janie upstairs to the room to change to leave on the honeymoon. He almost didn't want to leave when he helped is engorged bride undress! Janie was a sight in her tight lingerie, swollen with food, running her hands over her magnificent belly.

"Oh Matt, Look how huge and fat I am. I am going to be as big as Amanda if I keep eating like this! She giggled. 

Matt just smiled and poked Janie soft belly, making it jiggle despite how full Janie was. "Honey, you can not get too big for me! If you want to get as big as Amanda or even bigger, I would love it, Babe!"

Janie, cried, "Matt help me get dressed I can't wait to get to the cruise ship and start eating again!" 

"Your wish is my command!" chuckled Matt, running his hands over Janie's awesome curves!

The couple left through a shower of rice to the airport for the trip to the cruise ship. A ship known for its awesome food and plenty of it, Janie spent the cruise eating to her hearts content and of course Matt's! She spent the entire time in bikini's and t-shirts constantly eating!

When the couple arrived home three weeks later, Janie looked nine months pregnant with triplets she was so huge. Her belly ballooned out in front of her. She now weighed over two hundred pounds and both she and Matt loved every ounce of her!


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 2, 2013)

An old original and its sequel edited into one - enjoy


----------



## azerty (Dec 2, 2013)

Souldn't Matt put on a little weight also ?


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 2, 2013)

An interesting suggestion - I wonder if Ned would consider a third chapter where Janie starts cooking for two?


----------

